# Huge Bass



## Nevillizer (Feb 19, 2010)

Fishing for Peacock Bass in the Amazon River is a great way to pass time! :shock: This one my brother caught. Big Pretty fish :!: In a tin boat of course :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Feb 19, 2010)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## cubanredneck (Feb 19, 2010)

nice fish and the fight is amazing what country was he in .


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2010)

:shock: Wow! Great catchin' !


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2010)

Too bad he doesn't look happy about it :lol: 

I'm jealous....I have wanted to make that trip for 20 years now.

Congrats to him on a fine fish!


----------



## gunny146 (Feb 19, 2010)

AWESOME!!! I bet that hoss was a heck of a fight.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 19, 2010)

That pic just raised my jealousy bar....nice catch!


----------



## Andy (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome catch!!! :beer:


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 19, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet........................JIGGY


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 22, 2010)

Fishing trip in Brazil for 10 days. Caught several nice ones. This was one of three monsters though.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 22, 2010)

That's something I would like to do one day.


----------



## switchback (Feb 25, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeet! I really want to catch some of those.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 26, 2010)

Need more pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome!

For sure on the bucket list.

TinBoats.net Trip say like 5 years from now? 8)


----------



## fish devil (Feb 26, 2010)

:twisted: Awesome fish!!!!


----------

